# What club is this?



## Boots (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi all,

I have a club that I have no idea what it is. It has a symbol of a club (playing card type club symbol) on either side and a picture of a king in the middle. This is all on the back. 

Any ideas what make it could be? I though King Cobra for obvious reasons but can't find anything that looks like these symbols?


----------



## Jan (Apr 7, 2021)

I couldn't tell. But welcome to Golf Forum anyway!


----------

